# Question about Marriott Travel Insurance



## dgf15215 (Dec 17, 2018)

My wife handles our relationship/communication with MVC on an ongoing basis. During her most recent conversation with them while booking future uses of our points, she was pitched on their travel insurance plan but was told that it doesn't cover the lost use of points. Doing a search here on the world "insurance" I found multiple threads that indicated that lost points were or were supposed to be covered. Is there some synopsis of their insurance program posted here somewhere? As we travel internationally at least once a year and do use our points at multiple times in multiple locations, the cost point of the Marriott plan is very attractive compared to what I normally buy individually for international travel when you add in the other coverage it offers. Frankly, I believe that I'll get more on-point answers here than I will calling them and asking them. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 17, 2018)

When you say "points" are you talking MR points, or DC points?


----------



## dgf15215 (Dec 17, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> When you say "points" are you talking MR points, or DC points?



DC points. Sorry not be clearer on that point.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 17, 2018)

dgf15215 said:


> DC points. Sorry not be clearer on that point.


No sweat....it was this comment that made me wonder.  "As we travel internationally at least once a year and do use our points at multiple times in multiple locations"

As for DC points.....All of the MVC policies over the past few years covered DC points.  I have not yet purchased 2019's, so can't say 100% for sure that the current policy does, but I would be surprised if it did not.


----------



## ljmiii (Dec 17, 2018)

The Travelex insurance covers both points and weeks...but it doesn't return the points to you. It refunds the maintenance fees you paid on those points or weeks - up to $10,000/yr.  The big ticket coverage it provides is Emergency Evacuation & Repatriation up to $250,000, Accident Sickness Medical Expense up to $25,000, and Accidental Death & Dismemberment up to $25,000. It also covers a variety of incidental stuff like lost or delayed luggage, missed connections, etc. in the $200-$2000 range.

You DO need to purchase the insurance within 3 days of paying your Maintenance Fees or you will not be covered for pre-existing conditions - I wait until the last business day in November to pay all my MFs (which have different due dates) and then call to buy the insurance (with cash...the pay with points options is expensive). From the 2019 Travelex policy...

"PRE-EXISTING CONDITION EXCLUSION WAIVER: The pre-existing condition exclusion is waived if the plan was purchased
within 3 days of your payment on Maintenance charges. Please contact Member Services for further clarification."

Another thing to keep in mind is that the insurance covers the year of the points...not the year you use them. So your coverage of your 2019 points provides protection whether you use them in 2019, 2020, or 2021 but NOT a trip you take in 2019 using 2018 points. Also, it apparently does NOT cover non-MVCI uses of the points - Collette tours, Third Home, etc.


----------



## tiel (Dec 17, 2018)

ljmiii said:


> "PRE-EXISTING CONDITION EXCLUSION WAIVER: The pre-existing condition exclusion is waived if the plan was purchased
> within 3 days of your payment on Maintenance charges. Please contact Member Services for further clarification."
> .



Just curious.  What if you own multiple weeks, and pay your MFs on the different weeks at different times?  When is the 3-day restriction effective?  We own 5 weeks, and spread the MFs over a couple of months to ease the pain.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 17, 2018)

And another, what happens if you use 2019 points, for which you have not paid MF yet, in 2018? How could that trip be covered?


----------



## ljmiii (Dec 17, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> And another, what happens if you use 2019 points, for which you have not paid MF yet, in 2018? How could that trip be covered?


It couldn't. MVCI has 'returned' points - sometimes into a holding account...sometimes not - depending on the circumstances. But you wouldn't have coverage for the Emergency Evacuation and all the other stuff.


----------



## ljmiii (Dec 17, 2018)

tiel said:


> Just curious.  What if you own multiple weeks, and pay your MFs on the different weeks at different times?  When is the 3-day restriction effective?  We own 5 weeks, and spread the MFs over a couple of months to ease the pain.


No idea. 2018 was the first year for which I bought coverage and I repeatedly called both Travelex and MVCI to find out how to deal with the diverse due dates for my weeks and points and no one knew. So I ended up deciding to pay all my MFs on the last day I could for the earliest due date and then buying the insurance that day.

Interestingly enough, when I called in late 2017 to set all this up one of the reps (I can't remember if she was from Travelex or MVCI) said that the pre-existing condition clause only mattered the first year. When I renewed the next year I would be covered no matter what. But when I called to renew a few weeks ago the MVCI rep I spoke with had no idea what I was talking about - she didn't know how to 'renew' the policy. So she sold me a new one for my 2019 weeks/points and since I did it within 3 days I am covered.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 17, 2018)

Travelex did tell me that exchanges were covered based on the week year deposited. But not getaways.


----------



## Dolphin (Dec 17, 2018)

I will speak from personal experience, the answer is they will cover the points with $$.  About 3 years ago we had planned a 2 week vacation with my son and daughter in law.  I had my MOC week and then DC points for KL for a week.  My brother and wife where with us too.  Anyhow as soon as we landed my son had left a VM that my daughter in law was in Hospital and it was very serious.  We had to get home ASAP (she ended up ok after a week thank God), but we had to change flights (had first class), cancel various outings during the 2 weeks.  But my brother and wife stayed and used our units MOC and KL.  I tried to down size but too late.  

I kept all receipts and created a spreadsheet with each thing we had to change and a total for all of our expens.  For MOC and KL, I went on Marriotts website using what they were asking $$ I put in my little spreadsheet.  At the end I had a cost analysis with letters from DRs and the Insurance paid for everything.  Including new flights we need to go to an different city, kept our First Class even and paid both MOC and KL weeks based on what Marriott asked for on their website (and brother still stayed at the units).  I did not get my points or week back but I got $$ which I thought was great.   I will never go on a trip without having this Insurance, it is cheap compared to what I had to lose if I did not have it.


----------



## Superchief (Dec 17, 2018)

Last year, I learned that the coverage period is only for the two years including the paid for usage year. Therefore, if you deposit for exchange or bank DC points for 2 additional years, any usage after the 2 yr limit will not be covered. Although I haven't checked policies this year, there was a restriction in policies last year that there would be no coverage for lost use/resort closure if the check in date wast more than 30 days after the storm/event. This restriction may have been changed because there were a lot of upset people last year after extended resort closures at Ocean Pointe and St. Thomas.


----------



## ljmiii (Dec 18, 2018)

Superchief said:


> Last year, I learned that the coverage period is only for the two years including the paid for usage year. Therefore, if you deposit for exchange or bank DC points for 2 additional years, any usage after the 2 yr limit will not be covered. Although I haven't checked policies this year, there was a restriction in policies last year that there would be no coverage for lost use/resort closure if the check in date wast more than 30 days after the storm/event. This restriction may have been changed because there were a lot of upset people last year after extended resort closures at Ocean Pointe and St. Thomas.


The 30 day restriction has indeed been removed (or at least that was what the rep said). Which is part of why the price of the policy increased from $169 to $199.


----------



## Venter (Dec 18, 2018)

Glad I started reading this.

I always thought the concensus was that the Marriott insurance was not worth the cost. Looks like I got it wrong and that using points is not worth it but purchasing is. I will have to jump on this but have a couple of extra questions.

Does this cover all travel or just Marriott holidays?
Will this cover the whole family (my children are still young) or just the members?
Is there any medical included?

Thanks.


----------



## Dolphin (Dec 18, 2018)

Venter said:


> Glad I started reading this.
> 
> I always thought the concensus was that the Marriott insurance was not worth the cost. Looks like I got it wrong and that using points is not worth it but purchasing is. I will have to jump on this but have a couple of extra questions.
> 
> ...



Yes I would buy not use points.  Back when we used ours I believe we where told up to 9 people in our party would be covered.  In fact some of my cost recovered was from tickets bought for my son and daughter-in-law, not members.  Medical Sickness up to $25k and Emergency Evac $250K.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 18, 2018)

Is the medical coverage Primary, or must you submit claims to another carrier first?


----------



## jeepie (Dec 18, 2018)

Many of the questions being asked are important, and best answered by the carrier.

https://www.travelexinsurance.com/d...ument.ashx?filename=MVCT-1015_10101_00000.pdf

You will see some answers on this document, as well as how to contact them. You may want to get a specimen policy. If you are unable to decipher how the coverage works (and this is not unusual in the murky world of insurance), ask them questions.

@Venter, the document states:

“Please note: This plan is available for Marriott Vacation Club® bookings and other travel arrangements (as defined in the Policy under Trip Cost) made in conjunction with a Marriott Vacation Club® booking; travel arrangements made through Marriott Vacation Club® that involve third party cruise lines or tour operators, as well as reservations to utilize vacation homes, are excluded.”

You may want to contact a travel insurance provider (there are a few) and have them compare this policy against your needs. Just keep in mind, they get paid to sell you something. FWIW, I do buy the MVCI coverage, but also selectively buy coverage for the occasional major non-timeshare trip (in our case, we have elderly parents and want to be covered for trip interruption in case we need to return home unexpectedly). Most of the time, I “self-insure” because of a cost-benefit evaluation and my history in only rarely canceling or interrupting a trip. Ymmv. Cheers.


----------



## Dean (Dec 19, 2018)

Venter said:


> I always thought the concensus was that the Marriott insurance was not worth the cost. Looks like I got it wrong and that using points is not worth it but purchasing is. I will have to jump on this but have a couple of extra questions.


For most people and most situations travel insurance is not a good purchase but there are situations where it is for the Marriott product, esp when you have multiple people traveling and/or multiple big trips.  We covered a 3 week HI trip with 15 people and an Aruba trip with 8 plus our other large trips that are closer to home.


----------



## Safti (Dec 19, 2018)

Question: does the insurance plan also cover you if you are staying at a Marriott Hotel, say, using your travel package or if you go to Europe and just staying at a Marriott brand for a week on points?


----------



## tiel (Dec 19, 2018)

Dean said:


> For most people and most situations travel insurance is not a good purchase but there are situations where it is for the Marriott product, esp when you have multiple people traveling and/or multiple big trips.  We covered a 3 week HI trip with 15 people and an Aruba trip with 8 plus our other large trips that are closer to home.



For the entire group to be covered, do they have to have the same travel itinerary...everyone traveling together at the same time?


----------



## Dean (Dec 19, 2018)

There are others better versed on this than I.





Safti said:


> Question: does the insurance plan also cover you if you are staying at a Marriott Hotel, say, using your travel package or if you go to Europe and just staying at a Marriott brand for a week on points?


Here's the info I have and from the above brochure.  





> Please note: This plan is available for Marriott Vacation Club® bookings and other travel arrangements (as defined in the Policy under Trip Cost) made in conjunction with a Marriott Vacation Club® booking; travel arrangements made through Marriott Vacation Club® that involve third party cruise lines or tour operators, as well as reservations to utilize vacation homes, are excluded.


As I read it no, nor would cruises or Collete or similar be covered. 



tiel said:


> For the entire group to be covered, do they have to have the same travel itinerary...everyone traveling together at the same time?


My understanding is they only need to be accompanying you.  I asked about this at one point and was told there was no registration required and the 8 covered (used to be 12) could change during the trip.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 20, 2018)

ljmiii said:


> It couldn't. MVCI has 'returned' points - sometimes into a holding account...sometimes not - depending on the circumstances. But you wouldn't have coverage for the Emergency Evacuation and all the other stuff.



I sent this question to Travelex and they assure me that the borrowed points would be covered if I had a plan. The reason this is so is that I can buy plans for the following year. This then allows me to borrow points and still be covered. You can buy plans for the current year and 2 years into the future. It's really not much different than weeks where you can arrange trips using next years week.

The biggest problem with this insurance seems to be their insistence on MVCI. So, if I go to somewhere overseas, and stop somewhere on the way that is considered a "hotel" property, it's not covered.


----------



## ljmiii (Dec 21, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> I sent this question to Travelex and they assure me that the borrowed points would be covered if I had a plan. The reason this is so is that I can buy plans for the following year. This then allows me to borrow points and still be covered. You can buy plans for the current year and 2 years into the future...


Fascinating. Which begs the question, "If you buy the coverage *before* you can pay MFs are you covered for pre-existing conditions?", and not "within 3 days of your payment on Maintenance charges" as stated in the Benefit Purchase Limitations.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Dec 21, 2018)

> The 30 day restriction has indeed been removed (or at least that was what the rep said). Which is part of why the price of the policy increased from $169 to $199.



We are only Enrolled Select Owners and our insurance cost went down to $99.  We actually own multiple weeks but we're only at the Select Level.

According the flyer the coverage is the same whether Executive/Presidential/Chairman’s Club/Multi-week Owners or Owners/Select/single week Owners.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Dec 21, 2018)

I haven't read the whole 24 pages of my policy but this is what my policy says about pre-existing conditions.  The link in my confirmation email said click link to _view your Policy based on your state of residence.  _I don't know what would be different based on your state of residence. (ADDED:  Just quickly read through policy - New Jersey changes are on the last few pages.)  However, here is link to the policy.

https://www.travelexinsurance.com/d...ument.ashx?filename=MVCB-1117F_0201_32207.pdf

Extra Coverage (when the insurance plan is purchased within 3 days of payment of the Insured’s billing statement for Maintenance Charges or the Effective Date of this plan is the date following the termination date of a previous plan purchased through the same Property Management Company) • Pre-Existing Medical Condition Exclusion Waiver

Pre-existing Medical Conditions For annual plans pre-existing medical conditions will be covered after the Insured’s insurance plan has been in effect for at least 60 days. Any pre-existing medical conditions will be covered if the Insured applies in a new plan effective immediately after the end of the annual term. If the Insured applies at a later date, the pre-existing medical conditions will not be covered until the new insurance plan has been in effect for at least 90 days.


----------



## Safti (Dec 21, 2018)

Update: MVCI told me that a max of 2 Marriott hotel nights prior to or after a MVC stay can be included in the TravelEX insurance coverage.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 22, 2018)

Interesting. The policy itself (from NJMOM2) says nothing about this, though, it's probably not a big problem as cancellation for hotels is a lot simpler. But, the link appears to be an old policy as well since the coverage limits do not match current levels.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Dec 22, 2018)

Actually when we were evacuated from Marco Island for the hurricane we had prepaid hotel reservations in Fort Myers near the airport the night before check-in and night of check-out.  The hotel in Fort Myers ended up being evacuating too so it was a non issue for the claim since they reimbursed us directly.  We had called the insurance company while on vacation and they had told us it would have been covered.  The extra fees for the car rental being returned to a different location was another story at that time.  The car rental company left a message on our home phone that the airport was closed and do not go there to return the car. (From now on I'll give them my cell phone number.)  When we returned the car at a different location they charged us an extra $1000. The car rental company later reimbursed us for the extra money we were charged.

From Page 3 on the policy:
_
Coverage Effective Date: Trip Cancellation Frequent Traveler Benefit coverage will be effective at 12:01 a.m. on the day following the date each Trip is booked or* 2 days prior to the scheduled Departure Date as specified on the Confirmation*, even if this precedes the Annual Plan Effective Date


Coverage Termination Date: Trip Cancellation and Frequent Traveler Benefit end on the earlier of: (a) the cancellation of the Insured’s Trip or (b) the date and time the Insured starts his/her Trip. The Car Rental Collision Coverage will end when the car is returned on or before the Rental Return Date, or at 11:59 p.m. on the Rental Return Date if the car is not returned as specified on the rental agreement and the rental period has not been extended by the Insured. All other benefits end on the earlier/est of: (a) the date the last benefit is exhausted; (b) *2 days following the scheduled Return Date as specified on the Confirmation, even if this extends beyond the Annual Plan Termination Date.*_

From my confirmation email:
_
This plan provides coverage for the annual Maintenance Charges that are paid by you to Marriott Vacation Club and for the full
annual Use Year. *The plan will cover the primary traveler and up to 7 traveling companions *named on the same travel reservation.
Coverage amounts shown below are shared between the Insured and Traveling Companions and are paid to the primary traveler
listed. *When traveling to or from your destination, the purchased protection plan will automatically cover you up to 2 days before,
and 2 days after your scheduled travel dates.* A cancellation of this plan within the review period must be requested from Marriott
Vacation Club._


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 22, 2018)

Interesting, thanks!


----------



## dgf15215 (Dec 27, 2018)

I would like to thank everyone for their comments on this thread that I started some weeks ago. I've read them all with great interest. What I have gathered - and please correct me if I've missed something here - is that the coverage is really limited to trips using one's Vacation Club weeks/points and the costs associated with that travel. It would not cover my travel elsewhere unless it was somehow shown to be incidental to the VC travel. With that being said, it does cover the lost use of points with compensation for maintenance fees if you had to miss a VC booking for some covered reason which can be a substantial sum. Other travel insurance plans that I use cover individual trips but not the lost use of points. Perhaps for the modest cost it's not a bad plan even if I have to continue to purchase wrap-around policies for international travel as I have always done in the past unless I'm specifically going primarily to Marriott properties. 

In any case, thank you all for the entire thread.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 27, 2018)

That all sounds correct from my understanding. Don't forget many travel cards have pretty decent coverage for things that this insurance would not cover. So, on my card, even my trips to hotels on the way (eventually) to a MVC vacation would be covered, including free trips from miles.


----------



## public (Mar 30, 2019)

NJMOM2 said:


> Actually when we were evacuated from Marco Island for the hurricane we had prepaid hotel reservations in Fort Myers near the airport the night before check-in and night of check-out.  The hotel in Fort Myers ended up being evacuating too so it was a non issue for the claim since they reimbursed us directly.  We had called the insurance company while on vacation and they had told us it would have been covered.  The extra fees for the car rental being returned to a different location was another story at that time.  The car rental company left a message on our home phone that the airport was closed and do not go there to return the car. (From now on I'll give them my cell phone number.)  When we returned the car at a different location they charged us an extra $1000. The car rental company later reimbursed us for the extra money we were charged.
> 
> From Page 3 on the policy:
> _
> ...





Steve Fatula said:


> That all sounds correct from my understanding. Don't forget many travel cards have pretty decent coverage for things that this insurance would not cover. So, on my card, even my trips to hotels on the way (eventually) to a MVC vacation would be covered, including free trips from miles.



I have asked Marriott if their travel insurance covers fees for rented points. One agent told me it should and another said that it will cover everything normally covered except the maintenance fee or cost of the rented points. I think the second answer is the right one. I wanted to see if anyone else had experience with this.


----------



## GreenTea (Mar 31, 2019)

tiel said:


> For the entire group to be covered, do they have to have the same travel itinerary...everyone traveling together at the same time?


No, not all have to be traveling together.  My son had to rent a car when his flight was canceled and that was covered in full.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 31, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Travelex did tell me that exchanges were covered based on the week year deposited. But not getaways.


MVC rep told me that II exchanges are not covered.


----------



## jeepie (Apr 11, 2019)

I just concluded a very successful claim for a trip interruption, due to an elderly relative’s unexpected hospitalization. The insurer requires thorough documentation, which is clearly set forth in the claim form. I took great care in furnishing the information, and therefore eliminated requests for further details. I only had to follow up once. I selected PayPal and the payment in full arrived moments after approval notification. As long as you understand the coverage and its scope (MVC stays, not other travel), it is a good value. I could take the proceeds and pay the premiums for decades. Cheers.


----------



## GreenTea (Apr 12, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> MVC rep told me that II exchanges are not covered.


My exchange was covered.  I had the option to take a replacement week, or have my maintenance fee on the deposited week refunded.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 12, 2019)

GreenTea said:


> My exchange was covered.  I had the option to take a replacement week, or have my maintenance fee on the deposited week refunded.


Was your exchange into another MVC week?  If it is exchanged into to a non-MVC week, will it be covered?


----------



## l0410z (Apr 12, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Was your exchange into another MVC week?  If it is exchanged into to a non-MVC week, will it be covered?



Coverage is determined by it being a Marriott timeshare/points and the year the MF was paid.  If you trade your Marriott with II for a non Marriott, you are covered for the non Marriott.  The year comes into play in that a policy for an ownership in 2019 is covered for an exchanged unit in 2020 or 2021 without taking out a  new policy in 2020 or 2021.  The only reason to take out a policy in 2020 or 2021 is to insure a unit that you pay a MF in that year.    Yesterday I took out a policy that covers 4 weeks I have in 2019 one will be used in 2020.   I did so after playing the what if game with Chase Sapphire Benefits.  It turns out that with Chase, the benefits apply to all for only my wife and I.  The rest get complicated with adult children and even more so with their girlfriends.  You need to look at each benefits T&C's.  So for example the evacuation medical benefit  would be for my wife, and myself but not for my kids (over 18) nor there girlfriends.    I played the what if game with Marirott and it was a lot cleaner and clearer.  Technically I will have both so if I need to take advantage of it, I will use whichever one provides the best benefit based on the rules they have. and the circumstances.


----------



## jeepie (Apr 12, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> MVC rep told me that II exchanges are not covered.


In my experience, it is dangerous to rely on a well-meaning MVC VOA for an expert opinion on insurance. Unless this has changed, VOAs are not even licensed to transact insurance. Cheers.


----------



## jeepie (Apr 12, 2019)

l0410z said:


> Technically I will have both so if I need to take advantage of it, I will use whichever one provides the best benefit based on the rules they have. and the circumstances.


Actually, technically, you have to disclose (on the Travelex claim form) which credit cards you used to pay for your trip. Travelex will pay on a secondary basis. And, typically, credit card benefits claims will have similar provisions. The net result will likely be a delay while it gets sorted out; however, both (or all) policies will contribute to the settlement, and you will not double dip or collect more than your insurable loss. Btw, my recent claim (posted yesterday, #35) required this disclosure. I noted that all of the credit cards used only covered trips under 60 days. And since my scheduled trip was for longer than 60 days, I noted there was no coverage from my credit cards, which Travelex accepted.This eliminated any delay in my case. Admittedly, such trips are the exception rather than the norm. Cheers.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Apr 12, 2019)

jeepie said:


> Travelex will pay on a secondary basis.



I don't believe this is correct.  The CC coverage is usually if not always secondary to other coverage.  Just like for a car rental, first car rental coverage would kick in (if purchased), then the personal auto policy and the last would be CC.
I agree with the no double dipping, just like with medical insurance one is not allowed to be paid twice for the same loss.


----------



## jeepie (Apr 12, 2019)

mjkkb2 said:


> I don't believe this is correct.  The CC coverage is usually if not always secondary to other coverage.  Just like for a car rental, first car rental coverage would kick in (if purchased), then the personal auto policy and the last would be CC.
> I agree with the no double dipping, just like with medical insurance one is not allowed to be paid twice for the same loss.


Almost.

Yes, typically, BOTH the CC coverage AND the MVC Travel Insurance state they are secondary to other coverage. Now, that wouldn’t be fair, so in practice, both (all) policies contribute to the claim. It can take a while to sort out.

From the MVC policy, General Provisions, Company’s Recovery Rights...

“When an Insured has been paid benefits under this Policy but also recovers from another policy, the amount recovered from the other policy shall be held in trust for the Company by the Insured and reimbursed to the Company the extent of the Company’s Payment.”

And:

“Insurance With Other Insurers. If there is other valid coverage with another insurer that provides coverage for the same loss, the Company will pay only the proportion of the Loss that this Company’s Limit for that Loss bears to the total limit of all insurance covering that Loss, plus such portion of the premium paid that exceeds the pro-rata for the benefits so determined.”

Finally, regarding car rentals, this is true unless you have paid for the rental with a credit card that provides Primary CDW (such as Chase Sapphire Reserve). In that case, you don’t need to involve your personal insurer in most cases. Cheers.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Apr 15, 2019)

thank you, this is very informational.  I was not aware of credit cards having primary CDW....


----------



## StevenTing (May 28, 2019)

I just reread this thread and it has been helpful.  I spoke with a VOA and she eventually conferenced in a rep from Travelex to answer my additional questions. Many of the answers are similar to others but I'm going to summarize what my call entailed.


The policy covers the use year of the points or week.
Though the policy will have begin and end dates, the policy remains in effect until your points are used.  This covers points/weeks that have been banked. 

Points borrowed from a future year would need a corresponding future policy.
I have a reservation in Oct 2019 that was made with points borrowed from 2020.  A 2020 policy would be needed for coverage of this trip.

Weeks reservations would be reimbursed the Maintenance fees.
I forgot to ask specifically if this would also include reserves and property taxes.  My assumption is no.

Reservations in points would be reimbursed in cash.
Travelex does not have a calculated amount per point.  Travelex works with MVCI to determine a per point cost.
I tried to see if there were different reimbursement amounts between trust points and points acquired through exchanging a week.  No answer provided.

Airline flights made through the use of airline miles would not be reimbursed directly since there was "no monetary" cost.
In cases of cancelled flights, most airlines charge a fee to redeposit miles back to an account.  These fees could be claimed as a loss.

Policies must be purchased at least 10 days prior to the trip.
21 day review/rescission period


----------



## VacationForever (May 28, 2019)

StevenTing said:


> Policies must be purchased at least 10 days prior to the trip.


I think insurance must be paid within 3 days of MF payment for pre-existing condition.  I missed this the last couple of years because I paid MF early in the year.  For 2020, I will make sure to buy MVCI insurance when I pay MF.


----------



## Fasttr (May 28, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I think insurance must be paid within 10 days of MF payment for pre-existing condition.  I missed this the last couple of years because I paid MF early in the year.  For 2020, I will make sure to buy MVCI insurance when I pay MF.


I believe it is also waived if you purchase the next year's policy while you still have current year policy in place.  So if you purchased in December of each year, it would satisfy that timing.


----------



## Dean (May 28, 2019)

StevenTing said:


> I just reread this thread and it has been helpful.  I spoke with a VOA and she eventually conferenced in a rep from Travelex to answer my additional questions. Many of the answers are similar to others but I'm going to summarize what my call entailed.
> 
> 
> The policy covers the use year of the points or week.
> ...


I think there is also an additional requirement based on when it's purchased and related to pre-existing conditions.  If forget the exact requirement though.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 28, 2019)

We've never bought the travel insurance, but probably will starting in 2020. A couple additional clarifying questions:

1) It looks like for a multi-week owner like us who is also just a standard Owner level in the DC, the annual cost is $199, and that one payment will cover all of our weeks and our DC points. Is that correct?

2) To cover pre-existing conditions the information on the MVC web site says policy must be paid within 3 days of paying the maintenance fee. We usually pay our DC Trust points first, in December, then our weeks usually come due in January. So, if #1 above is true, we would pay $199 within 3 days of paying our 2020 points mf in December 2019, but it would then cover the points, plus our weeks. Is this correct?

3) Finally, we are using some borrowed 2021 Elected Points for a February 2020 trip. To have that trip fully covered, would we also have to go ahead and pay another $199 for the 2021 use year at the time we buy the 2020 policy? How does that work?


----------



## Dean (May 28, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> We've never bought the travel insurance, but probably will starting in 2020. A couple additional clarifying questions:
> 
> 1) It looks like for a multi-week owner like us who is also just a standard Owner level in the DC, the annual cost is $199, and that one payment will cover all of our weeks and our DC points. Is that correct?
> 
> ...


I'm not usually a big fan of this type of insurance but the economy of scale and the fact it covers up to 8 people per trip (doesn't have to be the same 8 & don't have to designate them ahead of time) makes it more reasonable in our situation.  My understanding is it would cover all weeks and points.  You'd just purchase it for multiple years where applicable.  The question I can't answer is whether any changes would be retroactively enforced for future years.


----------



## 4Sunsets (May 28, 2019)

Not sure if this has been answered, but two things worth noting:

You need the insurance Marriott offers for each use year of points. For example, if you travel in 2019 but use some 2020 points. You get into a situation where you need insurance for both 2019 and 2020.

The insurance says it offers lots of things but in practice all we got back was the worth in Maintenance Fees of the lost points. This is because the rental car company let us cancel at no cost (which most/many do). The airline credited us back (because the trip cancellation was weather related and the airline flight was canceled).

For us it was kind of a huge bummer to get like $2200 back on 5000 points. Because the points are lost and worth WAY more than $2200 if we had to book a comparable vacation using cash.


----------



## 4Sunsets (May 28, 2019)

As multi-week owners, we too buy the insurance for every use year, usually a year in advance because we always end up pulling points forward. For $199, we at least get back the cost of the maintenance fees. Though not the real value of the points.


----------



## StevenTing (May 29, 2019)

4Sunsets said:


> Not sure if this has been answered, but two things worth noting:
> 
> You need the insurance Marriott offers for each use year of points. For example, if you travel in 2019 but use some 2020 points. You get into a situation where you need insurance for both 2019 and 2020.



If your trip was booked with all 2020 points, you would only need 2020 coverage.  If it was a mix of points then you would need both years of coverage.


----------



## StevenTing (May 29, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> We've never bought the travel insurance, but probably will starting in 2020. A couple additional clarifying questions:
> 
> 1) It looks like for a multi-week owner like us who is also just a standard Owner level in the DC, the annual cost is $199, and that one payment will cover all of our weeks and our DC points. Is that correct?
> 
> ...



Based on my conversation with Travelex, 1 is true. 

For 2, there are a couple of ways to get the pre-existing condition waiver.  The first is buy purchasing the travel insurance within 3 days of MF’s. The second is by having the policy in-force at least 60 days.  The automatic one is if you purchase the following year, having continual coverage. 

For 3, yes you would have to purchase 2021 year coverage.  Just call them up and tell them what you do.  Traveled told me that people usually call up and pay for multiple years at once. It appears to be a common practice.


----------

